# Speed Control Lever Stuck Central Machinery T34706 Lathe



## GALELLOYD (Apr 6, 2016)

I have acquired a Central Machinery T34706. The lathe has been sitting in a storage facility for 5 or 6 years. It was only used once during its lifetime, so it is a brand new lathe. I cleaned the surface rust off the bed and everything works smoothly. I am having an issue with the speed control lever for the Reeves pulleys. With the motor running I cannot get the lever to rotate to change speeds. It will not advance beyond the first detent (hole). The lever pulls out, but does not turn. I took the cover off and noticed the speed control lever shaft has a brass gear on the inside end of it. I can only assume that the gear is attached to a fitting that changes the width of the top pulley and that something is frozen in place in there. My question is what, and how should I proceed without causing any damage to the internals. Thanks: Gale


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Where are you located? I might be able to recommend a guy.


----------



## GALELLOYD (Apr 6, 2016)

Chuck, I'm in San Diego. Do you know anyone out here? Thanks for tour reply.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Scroll down to page 13...may be of some help...

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/34000-34999/34706.pdf


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Mine wont move unless the motor is running, just as the manual describes.

I have never had it stick when the motor was running tho. I had mine stored outside under a tarp for a year and half and it was still working as soon as i turned it on.
Just re- read your post you said it wont move with the motor running. I'm assuming something in the lever or pulleys is locked up.


----------

